# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Минские магазины: цены сорвались с цепи, что будет дальше?

## Mr_Vinni

Банка растворимого кофе за Br90 000 – это еще не все сюрпризы, которые увидела обозреватель портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], посетив универсам, гипермаркет, обувной и парфюмерный магазины с целью проследить за ценами, которые повышаются каждый день. 



Отдел бытовой техники: пустые полки и масляные обогреватели в ассортименте 

Отдел бытовой техники гипермаркета встречает покупателей простором, который возник из-за пустых полок. Тут и там сиротливо стоят последние непопулярные экземпляры техники. Например, никто не позарился на мороженицу, работающую на батарейках и стоящую Br60 000. Единственный оставшийся непроданным тостер китайского производства стоит Br91 000. Рядом с ним сиротливо ожидают покупателя единственные же бутербродница за Br101 000 и вафельница за Br31 320. Выметены все фены для сушки и укладки волос, осталось только несколько щипцов для выпрямления – «утюжки» для волос предлагаются по цене от Br70 000 до Br130 000. Утюги для глажки одежды представлены исключительно белорусским производством, по цене от Br53 000 за какой-то реликтовый экземпляр с алюминиевой подошвой до Br88 000 за вполне пристойный с виду утюг производства «Белвар». Их одинокий китайский собрат продается за Br92 950. 

О красе ногтей во времена финансового кризиса никто не думает, поэтому не пользуются особым спросом электрические наборы для маникюра китайского производства по цене Br144 000. 

Китайский кухонный комбайн стоимостью Br206 000 также является единственным представителем своего класса на полках гипермаркета «Простор». 

Три микроволновки еще не раскуплены: белорусские «Горизонт» за Br324 000 и «Витязь» за Br437 000, российская Scarlett за Br467 600. 

Литровые электрочайники исключительно отечественного изготовления могут стать вашими за Br84 000 (5 штук в наличии). Если вы предпочитаете иностранную продукцию, то подогревать воду для чая придется маленькими порциями – чайники Binatone на 0,5 литра стоят Br95 000. 

Пристойные кофеварки и кофемашины отсутствуют. Крохотные кофеварки на одну чашку продаются по цене от Br42 000 до Br80 000. 

Кофемолки разбирать не спешат, их на витрине около десятка – по цене от Br80 000 до Br117 000. 

Стеллажи, на которых раньше продавалась бытовая техника, целиком заставлены самым «актуальным» для нынешнего сезона товаром – масляными обогревателями по цене от Br170 000 до Br230 000. 

Личная гигиена: пора возвращаться к природе 

Судя по ценам на бритвенные станки, скоро мужчины будут отращивать усы и бороду, а женщины позабудут о бритье ног: 2 лезвия для мужского бритвенного станка Gillette стоят Br31 780, упаковка лезвий для женского станка той же компании обойдется в Br75 420. Одноразовые станки Biс в количестве 4 штуки продаются за Br32 000. 

Популярный женский дезодорант Lady speed stick за короткий срок подорожал от Br8000 до Br19 750. 

Возвратились с переоценки женские гигиенические прокладки. Теперь упаковка Always, в которой 7 прокладок, стоит не Br7500, а ровно в два раза больше, а «экономичная» пачка, где 14 прокладок, продается за Br20 020. Тампоны Tampax в продаже обнаружены не были. Детские подгузники Pampers продают по Br170 000 за 82 штуки. 

Бытовая химия: покупайте белорусское… 

Заграничные порошки, ополаскиватели и другие моющие средства также вернулись на прилавки. Разумеется, изменив цену. Стиральный порошок «Лоск» продается по Br70 270 за 3 килограмма, «Тайд» – Br58 410 за то же количество, порошок «Персил» стоит Br122 530 за 4,5 килограмма. 

Кондиционер для белья Vernel подорожал от Br16 000 за литр до Br26 290. 

Не выросли цены на продукцию белорусского концерна «Бархим» – порошки в пятисотграммовых коробках с забытым советским дизайном и качеством стоят от Br2270 до Br4480. 

Кофейная шокотерапия 



В отделе гипермаркета «Простор», где на стеллажах в достаточном количестве и ассортименте выставлены банки и пакеты кофе, покупателей настигает шок. Девушка говорит подруге, глядя на цены: «Будем собирать, сушить, молоть и заваривать желуди и каштаны». А что остается людям, когда популярный в народе Nescafe gold, который, по признанию этикетки, даже не кофе, а «натуральный сублимированный раствор» в стеклянной банке в 190 г, стоит… Br90 000?! Обычный Nescafe продается по Br66 260 за 250 г. 

Нерастворимый молотый необжаренный кофе «Монарх» продается по Br20 120 за 250 г, он же, но уже обжаренный – по Br33 040. 

Чай Lipton, 20 пакетиков-пирамидок в черной коробке, продается в «Просторе» по Br12 300, в универсаме «Брест» он чуть дешевле – Br11 160. Чай в пакетиках той же компании в желтых коробках стоит в двух магазинах Br10 250 и Br10 040. Зеленый чай Riston за две недели подорожал с Br7000 до Br10 520. Даже бывший раньше самым бюджетным красный чай каркаде теперь стоит Br7390. Заменитель кофе цикорий – Br12 140 за 100 г. Какао-порошок растворимый белорусского производства продается за Br12 280. 

Подорожал даже газированный березовый сок – ранее литр стоил Br2600, теперь за ту же емкость предлагают заплатить Br4300. Активным спросом покупателей пользуется кока-кола в стеклянных бутылочках по 0,25 литра и стоимостью Br5000 (для сравнения – 0,5 литра в пластике стоит около Br3000) – на специальной стойке оставалось только 4 бутылки означенного напитка. Не изменились цены на энергетики, Burn и Red Bul по-прежнему стоят Br5500 и Br7000. 

Сладкая жизнь: шоколадки становятся предметом роскоши 

Заметно подорожал шоколад. Стограммовые плитки Dove продаются за Br7250 в гипермаркете и Br10 000 в универсаме, шоколад Nestle – Br5610 в «Просторе» и Br7110 – в «Бресте». Бывший ранее самым дешевым шоколадом стограммовый Nesquik с молочной начинкой, купленный еще 23 мая за Br4140, 24 мая стоил уже Br5770 в гипермаркете и Br7310 (!) в универсаме. Украинский шоколад «Корона» стоит Br7660, «Рошен» – Br6660. 

Российские «желатинки» – жевательный мармелад «Бон пари» – подорожали с Br3100 до Br5170. 



Чипсы Lay’s стоят Br4660 за пачку в 80 г в «Просторе» и уже Br6520 за такую же в «Бресте». Упаковки по 100 г этих чипсов продаются по Br9000 и Br11 060 соответственно. 

Взбитые сливки в баллоне подорожали от Br7800 до Br12 400. 

Соевый соус и шашлыки не пропали 

Некоторые наши читатели выражали озабоченность тем, что из магазинов начисто пропал такой, казалось бы, не особо дефицитный продукт, как соевый соус. Как стало известно, «пропадал» он для повышения цены. Сейчас в супермаркете «Простор» эта приправа в большом ассортименте, и стоимость ее от Br11 000 до Br18 000. Все соусы китайские в стеклянных бутылках. В универсаме «Брест» удалось обнаружить дешевый вариант в пластике за Br3500, соевый соус в стеклянных бутылках стоит от Br8000 до Br22 000 в зависимости от марки и производителя. Популярные майонезные соусы Calve стоят от Br5600 до Br8900. 

В минувшие выходные другие наши читатели, собравшиеся «на шашлыки», столкнулись с тем, что маринованного мяса в ведерках нет в продаже. В гипермаркете «Простор» полки с мясом и субпродуктами пустовали, но это, возможно, объясняется поздним часом, в который обозреватель портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] посещала торговую точку, – разобрали. А в универсаме «Брест» замаринованное и порезанное мясо в ведерках имеется: 800 г свинины вам обойдется в Br17 730, курицы – в Br15 660, а двухкилограммовое ведерко свинины под названием «Шашлык «Классический» облегчит ваш кошелек на Br47 430. 

Мясо и курица vs. помидоры и бананы 

В универсаме «Брест» килограмм не очень аппетитной говядины первого сорта стоит Br15 440, а совсем ужасный третий сорт продается за Br4010 за килограмм. Свинина первого сорта обойдется вам в Br12 660, второго сорта – в Br6640. 

Килограмм охлажденного филе бройлерных цыплят продается за Br25 560. Окорочка стоят Br15 910. 

Килограмм бананов, которые еще недавно были самыми недорогими фруктами, теперь стоит Br12 300. Тепличные помидоры и огурцы Минской овощной фабрики продаются по Br10 890. 

Белорусский трикотаж больше не дешев 

Раньше пижамы, ночные сорочки, футболки и туники производства «Свитанок» и «Купалинка» продавались по цене Br15 000 – 40 000 и считались самыми доступными по сочетанию цена-качество. Качество осталось прежним, чего нельзя сказать о цене – теперь эта продукция продается по Br56 000 – 80 000. 

Обувные магазины: цены от балды 

То, что в обувных магазинах цены повышаются буквально каждый день, ни для кого не секрет. Процесс «ценообразования» можно проследить по одной коробке с кожаными женскими балетками, произведенными, между прочим, в Витебске, хотя сия информация написана на этикетке очень мелким шрифтом, а в целом продукция замаскирована под иностранную, на яркой желтой коробке написано Happy Family. Балетки были приобретены за Br239 990. Если отклеить от коробки этот ценник, под ним обнаруживается предыдущий – Br179 990. А если избавиться и от него, то на этикетке производителя можно увидеть еще одну цену – Br149 990. 



Парфюмерные магазины: товар на переоценке 

Минские магазины, торгующие косметикой и парфюмерией, даже не закрываются для того, чтобы поменять цены, процесс идет прямо на глазах у покупателей. Туалетные воды, на которые еще не успели повесить новую цену (которая на Br50 00 – 150 000 выше предыдущей), стоят на отдельном стеллаже, укрытые листком с надписью «Товар на переоценке». 

Не избежали повышения даже цены на бюджетную польскую парфюмерию, которой заставлены гипермаркеты: с Br19 000 эта продукция подорожала до Br36 000. 

Что НЕ подорожало 

Недавняя ажиотажная скупка сахара, подсолнечного масла и муки себя не оправдала – все эти продукты не изменили свои цены и в избытке есть в магазинах. Килограмм сахара стоит Br3600. Килограмм муки – от Br1230 до Br2180 в зависимости от производителя. Подсолнечное масло продается по цене от Br7460 за украинское до Br9770 за молдавское. Но следует отметить, что появилось много бутылок с маслом, в которых не привычный литр, а «обманные» 800 и 900 мл – визуально бутылка выглядит почти как литровая, а цена получается выше. 

Не подорожал также лидер последнего «хапуна» – соль. Килограмм украинской каменной соли стоит Br1400. Кроме того, в магазинах появилась белорусская, по цене Br430 за килограмм. Соли экстра нет ни в одном магазине. 

В очереди в кассу женщина разговаривала по телефону с подругой, обещая той порошок Persil за Br5300 и другие невиданные цены. Люди вокруг, которые слышали этот разговор, после его окончания буквально налетели на женщину с просьбами рассказать, в каком-таком магазине она работает. Продавец поделилась, что трудится в небольшом магазинчике бытовой химии рядом с «Еврооптом» на Ландера, который остался без внимания публики по той причине, что вся она идет в гипермаркет. Поэтому шанс купить что-то по не завышенным ценам есть у тех, кто будет обращать внимание именно на небольшие торговые точки

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ну такое не только в Минске... 
Неделю назад цифровик, который я думал себе купить стоял 990.000руб
сейчас же он стоит 1.610.000 руб
Да и цены на все товары вырасли в двое...

----------


## JAHolper

Паника =)

Главное хладнокровно продолжать гнуть свою линию и не париться насчёт заморочек неудачников, которые правят экономикой в нашей стране.
Не думаю что они достойны моего внимания. А мы в любом случае выживем. Как выживали и как будем выживать...

----------

